# So Scruffy!



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh my guys look so scruffy - I havent been able to brush them or groom them - waaaa I am dying to brush! lol wish my shoulder would hurry up and heal!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

They are adorable.
And with the shorter clip,I am sure they will be OK.
Isn't there anybody else that could do the brushing?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

my poor daughter works so hard - she has a very demanding job (and a needy boyfriend ha ha) she doesnt even have time to do her minis. I gave Cassie a bath and cut her hair right before the operation and I got her to brush Gabie out and give her a bath but she still needs to clip her body - she did face and head - she's always running and she does so much for me too!! I wish I could clip Gaby lol! love to do it! oh well - I hope someday soon - doing PT now. here are pix of the mi nis - they are a mess lol


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm sure they will survive Pamela, apart from that some people pay for that look :biggrin: they do look like big and little teddy bears. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

They look fine...from the look on their faces I think that momma is the only one upset with the lack of brushing. 

They look like they could care less if they are a bit fuzzy wuzzy!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks! I tired yesterday but I just can't do it with my left hand and my right still is so weak. Patience!:moneymouth:


----------

